# 2010 IndyCar Racing



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2010 IndyCar Racing Schedule

Mar 14 - Sao Paulo, Brazil

Mar 28 - St. Pete, FL

Apr 11 - Barber, AL

Apr 18 - Long Beach, CA

May 1 - Kansas, KS

May 30 - Indy 500, IN

Jun 5 - Texas, TX

Jun 20 - Iowa, IA

Jul 4 - Watkins Glen, NY

Jul 18 - Toronto, Canada

Jul 25 - Edmonton, Canada

Aug 8 - Mid-Ohio, OH

Aug 22 - Infineon, CA

Aug 28 - Chicagoland, IL

Sep 4 - Kentucky, KY

Sep 18 - Motegi, Japan

Oct 2 - Homestead, FL

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

IndyCar TV

http://www.versus.com/indycar/

http://www.versus.com/blogs/indycar/indycar-2010-schedule/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2010 IndyCar Teams

Team Penske
- Will Power
- Helio Castroneves
- Ryan Briscoe
http://www.penskeracing.com/series/index.cfm?series=i

Ganassi Racing
- Scott Dixon
- Dario Franchitti
- Graham Rahal (TBA)
http://www.chipganassiracing.com/

Andretti Autosport
- Marco Andretti
- Tony Kanaan
- Ryan Hunter Reay
- Danica Patrick
http://www.andrettiautosport.com/

Dreyer & Reinbold Racing
- Justin Wilson
- Mike Conway
- Ana Beatriz
http://www.dreyerreinboldracing.com/

KV Racing
- Takuma Sato
- E.J. Viso
http://kvracingtechnology.homestead.com/

Newman-Haas-Lanigan Racing
- Hideki Mutoh
http://www.newman-haas.com/

A.J. Foyt Racing
- Vitor Meira
http://www.foytracing.com/

de Ferran Luczo Dragon Racing
- Raphael Matos
http://www.luczodragon.com/

Conquest Racing
- Mario Romancini
http://www.conquestracing.com/

Panther Racing
- Dan Wheldon
http://www.pantherracing.com/

FAZZT Race Team
- Alex Tagliani
http://www.fazztraceteam.com/

Team Stargate Worlds-HVM Racing
- Simona De Silvestro
http://www.hvm-racing.com/

Sarah Fisher Racing
- Sarah Fisher
- Jay Howard
http://www.sarahfisher.com/

Dale Coyne Racing
- Milka Duno
http://www.dalecoyneracing.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2010 IndyCar

http://www.indycar.com/multimedia/content/34091-desktop-wallpapers/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

IndyCar Tech

http://www.indycar.com/tech/

Dallara Chassis

http://www.indycar.com/tech/content/34096-safety-innovation/

http://www.dallara.it/

Honda HI10R V8

http://racing.honda.com/about/engine.aspx

http://racing.honda.com/hpd/about.aspx


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Seven-Post Shaker Rig & Wind Tunnel Testing

http://www.autoresearchcenter.com/index.php?main=services&subMain=vehicles dynamics testing

http://www.autoresearchcenter.com/index.php?main=services&subMain=7-post rig

http://www.autoresearchcenter.com/index.php?main=services&subMain=wind tunnel testing

http://www.windshearinc.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sao Paulo Practice


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

KV Racing Technology has announced a technical and commercial tie-up with the Lotus brand that will see Takuma Sato's Indycar run in the famous green and yellow Lotus colours from the second round of the championship in St Petersburg.

Sato's Dallara-Honda will carry Lotus-Cosworth decals as part of the new alliance with Group Lotus, which has also allowed Tony Fernandes' new Formula 1 team to use the Lotus title this year. KV co-founder Kevin Kalkhoven is also a co-owner of engine firm Cosworth.

Lotus was last seen in American single seater racing in the 1960s, with Jim Clark winning the 1965 Indianapolis 500 for the marque.

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/82097


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sao Paulo Qualifying

1. Dario Franchitti _ 1:27.735

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...0/867-izod-indycar-series-qualifying-round-3/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sao Paulo Race

1. Will Power

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...o-paulo-indy-300/777-sao-paulo-indy-300-race/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Video service provider DIRECTV reached an agreement with Comcast, parent company of VERSUS, to return the sports network its programming lineup.

VERSUS will return to the same DIRECTV programming packages it was in at the end of August 2009. VERSUS will air 11 more IZOD IndyCar Series race weekend packages this year, beginning April 10 with a qualifications/race preview show from Barber Motorsports Park.

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55-izod-indycar-series/34775-versus-races-back-on-directv/

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/index.jsp


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

St. Pete Qualifying

1. Will Power _ 1:01.603

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...eries/1800-honda-grand-prix-of-st-petersburg/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

St. Pete Race

1. Will Power

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...eries/1800-honda-grand-prix-of-st-petersburg/

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55-izod-indycar-series/34998-power-shot-make-it-2-for-2-on-streets/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Barber Qualifying

1. Will Power _ 1:10.136

http://www.indycar.com/var/assets/GPofAlabamastartinglineup.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Barber Race

1. Helio Castroneves

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...-of-alabama-presented-by-legacy-credit-union/

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55-izod-indycar-series/35223-castroneves-tide-rolls-in-alabama/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Long Beach Qualifying

IndyCar _ 1:09.319

ALMS P1 _ 1:13.213

http://www.indycar.com/var/assets/ToyotaGPofLongBeachstartinglineup.pdf

http://www.americanlemans.com/files/results/2010/ALMS Long Beach Qualifying.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Long Beach Race

1. Ryan Hunter-Reay

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...802-toyota-grand-prix-of-long-beach/780-race/

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...374-california-dreaming-hunter-reay-prevails/


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm watching the replay on AFN over here in Iraq at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Kansas Race

1. Scott Dixon

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...37088-dixon-leads-1-2-target-sweep-at-kansas/

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/raceresults/55-izod-indycar-series/1803-road-runner-turbo-indy-300/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Indy 500 Qualifying

1. Helio Castroneves _ 227.970 mph

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55-izod-indycar-series/37553-indy-500-starting-lineup/

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55-izod-indycar-series/37574-castroneves-steals-the-pole-day-show/

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/indy500-technical-review/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Indy 500

http://www.camaro5.com/?p=4577


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Indy 500 Race

1. Dario Franchitti

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...r-series/1804-2010-indianapolis-500/782-race/

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...i-sweats-out-second-and-39-500and-39-victory/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

HPD


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Texas Race

1. Ryan Briscoe

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...7946-briscoe-holds-off-patrick-for-texas-win/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Iowa Race

1. Tony Kanaan

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/raceresults/55-izod-indycar-series/1806-iowa-corn-indy-250/801-race/

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...177-kanaan-pops-to-top-in-iowa-corn-indy-250/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Watkins Glen Qualifying

1. Will Power _ 1:29.316

http://www.indycar.com/var/assets/CampingWorldGPatTheGlenstartinglineup.pdf

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55-izod-indycar-series/38384-team-penske-sweeps-front-row-at-glen/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Watkins Glen Race

1.Will Power

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...amping-world-grand-prix-at-the-glen/802-race/

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55-izod-indycar-series/38405-power-provides-fireworks-at-the-glen/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

IndyCar Ride


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Watkins Glen Race


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toronto Qualifying

1. Justin Wilson _ 1:00.271

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...8618-wilson-earns-1st-pole-sets-track-record/

http://www.indycar.com/var/assets/HondaIndyTorontostartinglineup.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toronto Race

1. Will Power

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...635-power-surges-to-fourth-victory-of-season/

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...-series/108/1808-honda-indy-toronto/803-race/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Edmonton Qualifying

1. Will Power _ 1:00.713

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55-izod-indycar-series/38755-team-penske-sweeps-edmonton-front-row/

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...da-indy-edmonton/1296-qualifications-round-3/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Edmonton Race

1. Scott Dixon

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...38778-dixon-prevails-in-wild-edmonton-finish/

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...series/108/1809-honda-indy-edmonton/804-race/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Mid-Ohio Qualifying

IndyCar _ 1:07.200

ALMS LMP _ 1:10.034

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...0-power-ties-series-record-with-seventh-pole/

http://www.indycar.com/var/assets/hondaindy200startinglineup.pdf

http://www.americanlemans.com/files/results/2010/ALMS Mid Ohio Final Grid REVISED.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Mid-Ohio Race

1. Dario Franchitti

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...39017-franchitti-fends-off-power-at-mid-ohio/

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...00-presented-by-westfield-insurance/805-race/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Infineon Qualifying

1. Will Power _ 1:16.528

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...252-power-ing-through-for-series-record-pole/

http://www.indycar.com:8080/var/assets/IndyGPofSonomastartinglineup.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Infineon Race

1. Will Power

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...274-california-dreaming-power-sweeps-weekend/

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac.../108/1811-indy-grand-prix-of-sonoma/810-race/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Infineon Race


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

IndyCar Ride


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Chicagoland Race

1. Dario Franchitti

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...franchitti-closes-gap-with-scintillating-win/

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...k-antifreeze-and-motor-oil-indy-300/806-race/


----------

